# Basement & Masonry Paint



## jdr0411 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Just got a call today from a potential client asking about painting their basement with some water sealant. After doing some checking UGL Drylock and Behr Basement and Masonry seem to be the top runners. 

The client is experiencing water in the basement even after a light rain and is looking to seal it up some how. 

Has anybody had any experience with either of these products? Would you recommend something else? Or... should I leave this up to someone else?


----------



## Mrazone (Mar 21, 2012)

*Ames products*

Take a look at block and wall liquid rubber by Ames. It is an amazing waterproofing paint - MUCH better than dry lock or thorocoat. I used it on a basement wall six months ago where we had water coming in Every time it rained. After one coat I never had a problem. I would never finish a basement without using this stuff.


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

I cant say anything about the product the previous poster is refering to, but you need to differetiate between whether its moisture seeping through the foundation or actually water leaking through a crack or some other failure in the block. If its the latter, niether of the products you mentioned are going to work, not for long anyway.

If its moisture, I have had good results with Aqua Stop-it by Coranado Paints.

I would be very careful what you gaurantee this client, this my be a foundation issue rather than a paint issue


----------



## jdr0411 (Mar 18, 2012)

Well. It turns out that the client had already purchased the stuff that he wanted to be used. It was actually the Ames product that was recommended. All he needed was to have someone put it on for him. 

I made it very clear to him that this may very well be a foundation issue and my attorney drafted up a document to cover me. I'll post pics when I'm finished. Thanks everyone!


----------



## The Paint Supplier (Mar 8, 2012)

*waterproofer*

For next time..Tho Ames looks to be a proven product. take a look at Zinssers watertite. Its a smooth product unlike the drylok, has a higher psi, further spread, and doesnt smell half as bad.


----------



## Mrazone (Mar 21, 2012)

The Ames products are actually really good. I got turned onto them last year and have been very impressed. The blue max and block and wall liquid rubber are great foundation coatings. Of course it's best to put them on the exterior foundation, however, in instances where you can't they will still hold back significantly more negative pressure than anything else I have ever seen on the market. If you have a customer with a large crack, fill it with trowel grade blue max, apply seam tape (made by Ames) over the crack, and then apply two coats of blue max or liquid rubber over it. I think you'll be surprised how well it works. Dry lock and water tote are nice products, but the Ames products are in a class all by themselves - you can't even compare. If you have a he airless sprayer the stuff sprays really nice as well.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes they ames to please!
:whistling2:


----------

